# my boas arebreeding :D



## ryan1991 (Jul 4, 2011)

hey there 
my male and female boa have started to breed  
how long till saphira gives birth ? 
i have been getting as much info as possible 
ive heard its upto 150 day :O 
whats the shortest they can go ?
and whats the longest ?

thanks for the info when i get it lol


----------



## ryan1991 (Jul 4, 2011)

suppose no ones willing to help then


----------



## ryan1991 (Jul 4, 2011)

bumpy


----------



## ryan1991 (Jul 4, 2011)

no help then ?


----------



## ryan1991 (Jul 4, 2011)

consideringg you are all quick to jump onm peoples back if they dont know what there doing and start to slag em off for it 

when people actually do know what there doing ask for help theres none to be found 
complete joke


----------



## Orangest77 (Feb 17, 2011)

I'm surprised uve had no response mate, I've never bred but have been reading up on it, from what I understand, from ovulation when already mated it's approx 20 days till post ovulation shed and then from that point it's another 105 days. Obviously snakes can't read the guidelines on this so is just approximate. Good luck mate  


---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=53.412314,-2.580768


----------



## ryan1991 (Jul 4, 2011)

Orangest77 said:


> I'm surprised uve had no response mate, I've never bred but have been reading up on it, from what I understand, from ovulation when already mated it's approx 20 days till post ovulation shed and then from that point it's another 105 days. Obviously snakes can't read the guidelines on this so is just approximate. Good luck mate
> 
> 
> ---
> I am here: Google Maps


cheers mate i have it all wrote down from when they first started breeding which was on the 10th of this month but they are still breeding dont know what to do 
on this bit 
i know i need to separate them but every time i go near saphira she opens her mouth wide and strikes at me i tell ya scary stuff haha 
already been bit by bobby and he is smaller than saphira so dont fancy a bite off her lol
cheers for the help dude


----------



## Orangest77 (Feb 17, 2011)

hahaha never been bitten by an adult boa and in fairness dont fancy it from any of mine either lol.

if they only just started id leave them in a while. if u cant get them out how r u feeding them? 

from what i understand, and if any breeder wants to correct me, i think u leave them together till after ovulation then seperate them

Constrictors Northwest

have a read of that mate


----------



## ryan1991 (Jul 4, 2011)

Orangest77 said:


> hahaha never been bitten by an adult boa and in fairness dont fancy it from any of mine either lol.
> 
> if they only just started id leave them in a while. if u cant get them out how r u feeding them?
> 
> ...




trust me mate scary stuff going near breeding boas haha 

i did manage to feed bobby on wednesday when he has let go of saphira 
he wolfed it down as he always does he is a greedy boy 

but saphira didnt eat she hasnt eaten since they started breeding


----------



## lycanlord20 (Jul 11, 2008)

its common for them to stop eating during mating, aslong as she is a good weight it doesnt matter too much.
As for the biting my big girl bit my face last year it really doesnt hurt lol, if you need to get her out for any reason while she is in this irritable state just distract her head long enough to pull her out, or restrain her head, you could even make a lil shield and battle it out gladiator style


----------



## ryan1991 (Jul 4, 2011)

lycanlord20 said:


> its common for them to stop eating during mating, aslong as she is a good weight it doesnt matter too much.
> As for the biting my big girl bit my face last year it really doesnt hurt lol, if you need to get her out for any reason while she is in this irritable state just distract her head long enough to pull her out, or restrain her head, you could even make a lil shield and battle it out gladiator style


hahah love that idea 
ye she is a little fatty she is 
i need to get bobby the male out but every time i go to get him she opens her mouth and hisses lol talk about protecting yout partner lol


----------



## fuzzzzbuzzzz (Apr 11, 2010)

I'm planning to breed some boas next year, I have heard that it can take about 100 days after successfully mating to give birth - whats the pairing (sorry if this has been mentioned in the previous posts) 

Gemma


----------



## ryan1991 (Jul 4, 2011)

fuzzzzbuzzzz said:


> I'm planning to breed some boas next year, I have heard that it can take about 100 days after successfully mating to give birth - whats the pairing (sorry if this has been mentioned in the previous posts)
> 
> Gemma



hey it can take upto 110 days after successful mating to give birth
our male is a salmon x common boa and the female is just a common 
they have been mating on and off since the 10th of this month and she is just getting ready to do her ovilation shed now 
this my first time breeding aswell


----------



## About-Snakes.com (Aug 25, 2011)

Good Luck with them!


----------

